# My first mod (window mod)



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently realized how easy it was to do case mods and cheap. Im going to start simple with a cool window mod. Its gonna be saaah weeeet. and im pretty damn good with a saw sooooo.. yep. im doing it to this case....

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mail-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET101SATSFY-_-Satisfy

any one else on these forums have this case or have done mods to one? let me know.:grin::grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The side is PERFECT for a sweet window mod Are you planning a simple box window or something more custom?


----------



## KaKeMIX (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks man! it took me forever to get back on here been so busy. i dont trust myself to do anything custom except that really. i REALLY dont want to mess up.. : /


----------

